# Battlefield, warum realisiert kein Entwickler in einem neuen Spiel, einer neuen Marke,  unsere Wünsche?



## Kwengie (28. März 2015)

*Battlefield, warum realisiert kein Entwickler in einem neuen Spiel, einer neuen Marke,  unsere Wünsche?*

Hallo,
was haltet Ihr davon, wenn es ein Entwickler gibt, die die alten Tugenden der Battlefield-Spiele bis hin zu Battlefield 2142 aufgreift und ein neues Spiel, sogar eine neue Marke veröffentlicht, welches eher an die Alt-Battlefielder von uns gerichtet ist?
Die Verantwortlichen rund um *Cities: Skyline* haben es genau richtig gemacht und sind in die Bresche geschlüpft, wo die Verantwortlichen rund um SimCity versagt haben.

Wäre es von daher nicht an der Zeit, daß bei Battlefield das Gleiche gemacht wird?

Mir fehlen wirklich große Karten, die im Spielgeschehen mit einbezogen sind und was gäbe ich dafür, mit mit anderen Panzern in den Weiten der Map zu duellieren.
Statt dessen dürfen wir in einem kleinen Schlauch mit 64 Spielern im Conquest um Fahnen kämpfen, die in einer schnurgeraden Linie angeordnet sind. Wie originell diese Idee...
... oder es wurde gewünscht, daß die Spielerzahl erhöht wird und technisch machbar wäre dies ja, weil ich nämlich zu Battlefield 2-Zeiten auf Kubra-Dam mal mit 78 Spielern gespielt habe, allerdings war die Map wieder zu klein.

Ich würde mich wirklich wieder auf einen Shooter freuen, der die alten Tugenden eines Battlefieds aufgreift und das langsamere Gameplay als oberstes Ziel auf seine Fahne geschrieben hat und somit wieder realistischer wird, was Aufmuniionierung, Autoheal usw. anbelangt.


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2015)

Naja, die Antwort ist simpel: die machen das, von dem sie glauben, dass es im DURCHSCHNITT mehr Leute mögen. Denn am Ende will man natürlich auch den Gewinn maximieren, und die Spielphilosophie ist dann eher Sekundär. Die machen so ein Game ja nicht für eine (relativ gesehen) vielleicht nur Handvoll Spieler, die ganz bestimmte Dinge lieber haben wollen als das, was nun angeboten wird. Das gilt übrigens für alle Genres. Ob die mit der Einschätzung nun Recht haben, könnte man nur beantworten, wenn man zwei Versionen des Games rausbringen würde...   Wenn ein BF so rauskäm, wie du es willst, würden aber 100pro auch etliche Leute dann umgekehrt "meckern", warum man nicht mehr heilen kann, warum die Munition so begrenzt ist, warum das Gameplay so "lahm" ist usw. - man kann es keinem Recht machen 

Da müsste dann an sich ein Kickstarter-Project her, das sich das auf die Fahne schreibt, was die "oldschools Freaks" haben wollen, und vielleicht wird es dann ein Erfolg  - so wie es ja beim ein oder anderen Rollenspiel bereits gelungen ist, einem Genre, bei dem die großen Entwickler sich immer mehr in Richtung actionreiches und simples RPG begeben haben im Glauben, dass kaum mehr jemand am alten Baldurs Gate-Stil interessiert sei.

Vielleicht gibt es solche Shooter ja sogar, aber kaum jemand zockt die? Da wären wir dann bei der Frage, ob es zu wenig wissen oder ob die Entwickler einfach nur Recht haben, dass so was nur noch ganz wenige Leute haben wollen...


----------



## Kwengie (30. März 2015)

beides könnte man doch kombinieren.
Ich finde, die Marke Battlefield verzettelt sich mit tausend Spielmodi und der eigentliche Spielmodi -der Conquest- wird sträflich vernachlässigt.
Was hat zum Beispiel ein Rush in Battlefield verloren, wenn dieser Modus doch zu Battlefield: Bad Company 2 gehört?
Warum werden zwei Spiele miteinander verschmolzen?
Liebhaber von Battlefield: Bad Company warten seit 2010 auf eine Fortsetzung und bis heute scheint es, daß die Marke tod ist.

Warum sollte Dice die Bad Company-Reihe wiederbeleben, wenn der spielerische Inhalt seinen Niedergang in Battlefield gefunden hat?
Um Rush spielen zu können, brauch ich kein Bad Company 3 und ich habe noch im Ohr, daß Dice die Charme von Bad Company in Battlefield einbringen wollte, was sie auch realisiert haben.
Für mich war das jedenfalls kein guter wirtschaftlicher Schachzug.

Das *langsamere Gameplay* kommt doch automatisch, wenn Dice wieder große Karten designen würde, die auch im Spiel sich voll entfalten sowie die Flaggen verstreut auf diese verteilt und nicht zentriert, wie ab Battlefield 3. Und wenn Du mit 64 Spielern auf kleinen Karten um Sieg oder Niederlage kämpfst, kommt dies einem Massenchaos gleich. Die Karten sind eher auf 32 Spieler zugeschnitten.

Conquest 64 jedoch, sollte sich an die alten Hasen von uns mit dem Gameplay von einst richten und an die, die hineinschnuppern wollen.
Somit hätte EA zwei Fliegen mit einer Klatsche geschlagen und die Alt-Fans nicht vergrault.
... und das Dreier-Kartensystem aus Battlefield 2 würde heute noch weiterleben.


----------

